# The Fish House



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

It was water change time and i like to change the house up a little so here it is and as many of the residents as possible.
I love taking pics of my fishies!!! And ya'll are the only ones who appreciate the work that goes into it, so here they are!
BTW i had to separate Tico after all, he didn't like when i added the black mollies, i think one might be a male and he went after him right away. And Tico had never flared at any of the other bettas i had thats why i thought he'd do well in with the others but its just that one mollie he dont like. So i got that ugly green/blue divider back in there giving him his own corner of the house to watch over everyone else.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It's very pretty! I almost bought the same mini hut in the front center of yours one day at Petsmart


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very pretty!!!!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks very nice! I have the little stone hut in Zeus' tank. I have almost bought the larger round one many times too. I pick it up, see $20 for a hunk of plastic and put it down. Next trip even though I know the price I still look. I need a tank larger than 5.5 gallon for it though.

Is Tico recovering from fin rot or has Isa chewed him up?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very nice! It's so pretty. I want a community tank so bad.


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

neenjar said:


> It looks very nice! I have the little stone hut in Zeus' tank. I have almost bought the larger round one many times too. I pick it up, see $20 for a hunk of plastic and put it down. Next trip even though I know the price I still look. I need a tank larger than 5.5 gallon for it though.
> 
> Is Tico recovering from fin rot or has Isa chewed him up?


 
I know my husband cringed at how much i spent total when i first got the tank going, but i like it so he just has to deal with it... Lol!

And as for Tico, no, does he look bad? I've never had any problems with him, he doesn't fight with Isa ever, nor any other fishes, he did freak out at one of the mollies i added so that is why he's divided again.


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Very nice! It's so pretty. I want a community tank so bad.


Yes, i love love love the betta fish with they prettyness and personality, but it also makes me appreciate the communityness of other types of fish. I gave away my other vt because he just couldn't get along with anyone even with the dividers, and with Tico he just never flaired at anyone so he does ok with the community. I've always wanted a big tank full of fishes swimming all over and bettas make that difficult with their wanting to be alone attitude.
So anyway THANKS everyone for the nice comments!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

His tail certainly does not look like it should as a crown tail. It should look like his anal and dorsal fins do. I'm more concerned about Isa nipping at him then, males and females usually do not keep well together.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, yea i went into get the stuff for my tank with a budget of 30, and spent 50 lol. Stuff is expensive, but I love my tank!


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice! :-D


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

aww that's pretty! i've wanted a tank like that


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

neenjar said:


> His tail certainly does not look like it should as a crown tail. It should look like his anal and dorsal fins do. I'm more concerned about Isa nipping at him then, males and females usually do not keep well together.


 
This a pic of him pre-Isa and all the others too... he is still small compared to the other bettas i had. But if she was nipping wouldn't there be pieces missing... Idk he's always seemed ok to me... What do you think of him in this pic. Also he never really flares up either just stay pretty calm and non agressive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------

